# Question



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate to bother but I flashed superchargerv6 lost root can't find drivers compatibledie super one click to reroot phone PLZ help lol rom is miui kernel is glitch


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mesmerbelly said:


> I hate to bother but I flashed superchargerv6 lost root can't find drivers compatibledie super one click to reroot phone PLZ help lol rom is miui kernel is glitch


Go to the superuser app and turn it back on. SOC doesn't work on GB anyway. Supercharger's helpfullness is negligible as glitch already includes a lot of it according to sixstrings anyway.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Where is the setting at ?


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

The original su app is gone anyone have a copy for miui


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

"Mesmerbelly said:


> The original su app is gone anyone have a copy for miui


go to the tools folder on your first page. should be in there. if not it is in the market.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried its gone and the one from the market wont work I think there different bc u can install both the one in the rom and the one from the market I tried extracting it from the miui zip but it wont install that way ive installed ever version I can find it still doesn't reconize it I check with root explorer and all the su files are where there supposed to be so im rooted just no way to command su


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Did some digging and I was right newer versions of miui have a special su app its not the same as the market version


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

"Mesmerbelly said:


> Did some digging and I was right newer versions of miui have a special su app its not the same as the market version


Just reflash the ROM


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't get to recovery or I would I dint have cpu handy as I drive truck I thought about that first LOL I wish it was possible


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

"Mesmerbelly said:


> I can't get to recovery or I would I dint have cpu handy as I drive truck I thought about that first LOL I wish it was possible


you can reboot to recovery from the power menu?


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

No bc it requires su permission im screwed lol


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh for the days of 3 button recovery made life so much easier for smart ppl like me who do without thinking lol


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

"Mesmerbelly said:


> No bc it requires su permission im screwed lol


You could try 3 fingering and reflashing.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Tried it wont mount system


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I wish some one would make a recovery for mtd that you could access that way it would be beyond helpful for me


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

OK if anyone has a update.zip of any mtd recovery that will work I can apply that via the old recovery


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Odin back to stock 2.1 then eh09 then up to miui no more problems


----------

